# Surrogacy in Ukraine



## Mummytwins (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello
Please are there any intended parents with surrogates already pregnant in Ukraine during this unprecedented times? We are soooo worried even though the clinic keeps reassuring us.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with personal experiences, but stay positive a) most news platforms are not objective and play on emotions b) even if smth happens it will happen in cities that are far away, I do not think your clinic is situated somewhere in Donbass, etc. And if your clinic reassures everything is fine, I would believe them.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Just wanted to send support. Huge gentle hugs xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

My thoughts r with everyone going through surrogacy, intended parents and surrogates , in the Ukraine at this awfully distressing time xx


----------



## Mummytwins (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank u everyone for the support. Yes, it's awful for us intended parents feeling all sorts of fears and emotions from a distance but it's even worse for the surrogates who have to face war carrying a pregnancy.... that's not even theirs. I have felt all sorts of emotions and wish it was in my power to end this madness, moreso for the innocent people of Ukrainian whose lives are being shattered by all this. Let's keep prayers alive 🙏


----------

